# Envy Car Care and Krystal Kleen Jaguar XK150 Paint correction detail Waxstock 2013



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Marc (Krystal Kleen Detail) and myself were very proud to have been selected by Bert Youell to prepare this XK150 to appear at Waxstock 2013 on the Car-Skin Winning Formulas stand.

We mainly used Car Skin products for the cleansing and sealing once the car was corrected, including the CS80 Wax which although not the easiest to use, left a lovely deep gloss.

It starts....









Snow foamed then washed with TBM, grit guards and a LW Mitt as you would expect. Moved indoors to be clayed mercilessly.


P1000922 by www.envyvaleting.co.uk, on Flickr

Then came the fun part of trying to settle on a polish/pad combo that did the job.


P1000923 by www.envyvaleting.co.uk, on Flickr







Some "work in progress" pics




P1000925 by www.envyvaleting.co.uk, on Flickr




P1000926 by www.envyvaleting.co.uk, on Flickr




P1000927 by www.envyvaleting.co.uk, on Flickr



Important to check the work as it progressed, especially as all the DW and detailing critics would be checking the car out at Waxstock!










P1000928 by www.envyvaleting.co.uk, on Flickr


P1000929 by www.envyvaleting.co.uk, on Flickr









Insured to drive anything! This car was amazing because despite her age, always started 1st turn of the key...





Blow the dust out









There was a full day of correction with myself and Marc, then a couple of days of tinkering with waxing the wooden dash with Swissvax wood wax, chrome to polish and leather to clean with Dr Leather.

Ready for Waxstock


P1000930 by www.envyvaleting.co.uk, on Flickr

Tucked up, awaiting collection (in good company!)



Hope you have enjoyed this write up. Was a real pleasure to work with Marc. Thanks for looking

Tim


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

what a stunning looking car, didn't know Jaguar won so many times at Lemans either


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

:argie: That car is fantastic, great job :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work on a fantastic car.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

I didnt think this would ever see the light of day. An enjoyable day Tim and good to work with you as always....:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

kk1966 said:


> I didnt think this would ever see the light of day. An enjoyable day Tim and good to work with you as always....:thumb:


Trying to work through what's in my camera Marc in chronological order, so I am catching up slowly! 
I'll save some summer details to write up over the winter as 'here is a car I did yesterday' with bright sun and leaves on the trees ;-)


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great work the pair of you on a very nice motor and good to see Tim putting some work up :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Goodfella36 said:


> Great work the pair of you on a very nice motor and good to see Tim putting some work up :thumb:


Its your fault I am Lee! Think we are into June now. You see I have been beavering away behind the scenes, just very few write ups for the reasons we spoke about!
Did the pics from the 2 we did come through ok?


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Trying to work through what's in my camera Marc in chronological order, so I am catching up slowly!
> I'll save some summer details to write up over the winter as 'here is a car I did yesterday' with bright sun and leaves on the trees ;-)


I know the feeling Tim so you're not alone. Ive got a maserati, lambo, Porsches and the further i get behind the harder it gets to do a write up...i'll be putting write ups on when were snowed in i think..


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Envy Valeting said:


> Its your fault I am Lee! Think we are into June now. You see I have been beavering away behind the scenes, just very few write ups for the reasons we spoke about!
> Did the pics from the 2 we did come through ok?


Yes got the pictures am I allowed to put the one of you up with the hair :thumb:

Just waiting for the others to be sent to me if they don't come in time then write up be done soon as I get back of holiday.

The 3 series looked very nice outside.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Goodfella36 said:


> Yes got the pictures am I allowed to put the one of you up with the hair :thumb:
> 
> Just waiting for the others to be sent to me if they don't come in time then write up be done soon as I get back of holiday.
> 
> The 3 series looked very nice outside.


Yeah not a problem Lee.
I imagine there could be a LOT that might be sent to you.
Yes the 3 series looked very nice. Even the van hire guys commented they would never want to drive the cars we did!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Envy Valeting said:


> Yeah not a problem Lee.
> I imagine there could be a LOT that might be sent to you.
> Yes the 3 series looked very nice. Even the van hire guys commented they would never want to drive the cars we did!


Hope so that small camera of mine seemed to have struggled with gloss levels and reflections.

It was nice seeing peoples reactions to both the cars a good few seemed to take a lot of interest always nice to know people are impressed with the work you do as not every one realises how much work goes in to doing a proper job.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Goodfella36 said:


> Hope so that small camera of mine seemed to have struggled with gloss levels and reflections.
> 
> It was nice seeing peoples reactions to both the cars a good few seemed to take a lot of interest always nice to know people are impressed with the work you do as not every one realizes how much work goes in to doing a proper job.


That's very true. Simon who you met from the unit opposite is now well up on what goes on in the unit, and initially didn't realize the level of work turned out.
He now asks how many days, not how many a day when a car turns up. He's learning and its also nice they are interested.


----------

